# Movie of the 90's- Round 1; Category 1



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

The 4 films with the most votes pass through to the next round. Choose as many films as you like. Polls stay open for 2 days.

Vote Away.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait, 4 movies per category?  I  must not've read that other thread correctly. I must go back into that thread and clarify this immediately before voting.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

If _12 Monkeys_ doesn't make it out of the first round, I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Shit, Pulp Fiction is beating it.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

_12 Monkeys _ is number 7 on the list of films that deserve to make it through this round. 8 is _Clerks_ of course. 

_Shawshank_ should be doing better than this, though it does have stiff competition.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I just find the first 4 movies overshadow Clerks. Clerks was hilarious, but hilarity does not warrant a top spot in my best films of all time (well, other than Office Space ).


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> _12 Monkeys _ is number 7 on the list of films that deserve to make it through this round. 8 is _Clerks_ of course.
> 
> _Shawshank_ should be doing better than this, though it does have stiff competition.



Only if you're going by cultural impact.

If you're going purely by film quality, _12 Monkeys_ should probably be closer to the top. In my opinion, _12 Monkeys_ happens to be the best written, best directed, and best acted film in the list.

The rest are overrated dribble. 

EDIT:

as for _Clerks_, the reason I'd ignore it is because _Chasing Amy_ is superior.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Twelve Monkeys also had some decent re-watch value. I don't give that to very many films as I hate re-watching films.


It better make it, or heads shall roll.


----------



## Dante (Apr 13, 2010)

this category along with category 2 looks the harder, I don't see Twelve Monkeys pass it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Of course it should, it's better than at least 4 movies on the list.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

The problem with _12 Monkeys_, is that everyone who voted for it, should have made a concerted effort to not vote for _Pulp Fiction_, _Fight Club_ or _The Matrix_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

Eww how can Matrix be beating Terminator 2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Some nerds value the half-assed biblical symbolism over badass robot assassins.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I voted for both so...


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted for The Matrix, Pulp Fiction, and Fight Club.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> I voted for The Matrix, Pulp Fiction, and Fight Club.



shot to the heart and you're to blame.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

The Matrix     
Terminator 2: Judgement Day  
Pulp Fiction


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

hahahah...it's kind of difficult _not_ to vote for all these films, although i have to admit that the matrix is better than the rest by a fucking mile.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

w-w-what?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted for The Matrix and Terminator 2.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I spelt _Reservoir Dogs_ wrng, and it bugs me every time I come onto this thread.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

> w-w-what?



He's probably one of the Wachowski brothers.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

Lamb said:


> w-w-what?



directed at me i suppose? from a philosophical viewpoint i don't see how any of those films can even remotely compare (well, maybe 12 monkeys can, kinda). plus, it introduced bullet time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

> plus, it introduced bullet time



Blade did that.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I spelt _Reservoir Dogs_ *wrng*, and it bugs me every time I come onto this thread.



And now you spelt "wrong" wrong.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I spelt _Reservoir Dogs_ *wrng*, and it bugs me every time I come onto this thread.



lol, Masa. You dork.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Blade did that.



lemme ask you this: which movie made it a part of movie culture? or something of that sort.

the fact that i don't associate bullet timing with blade just means that it didn't do it quite as well as the matrix. of course, if it did, i'd like for you to prove me incorrect.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> directed at me i suppose? from a philosophical viewpoint i don't see how any of those films can even remotely compare (well, maybe 12 monkeys can, kinda). plus, it introduced bullet time.



As far as philosophical ideas presented in a mainstream action film, it is true _The Matrix_ is second to none (_12 Monkeys_ isn't really an action film, and Terry Gilliam would probably fuck me up the ass if I tried to express any deep philosophical meaning expressed in the film), but I would argue that _The Matrix_ collapses on itself by moving away from any anti-social political themes towards over the top action with pseudo-relgious overtones.

By far, _The Animatrix_ is the best thing released with in _The Matrix_ series.

Also, Keanu Reeves is a horrible actor (though I might have denied that if we were discussing the film _My Own Private Idaho_ which was the greatest piece of queer cinema released in the 1990's and _Philadelphia_ can lick its hairy Shakespearean nuts.)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2010)

Well your original post was about introducing bullet time, if we're talking about over using bullet time then obviously Matrix wins. 

Oh god I sound like a hater, even though I love the original Matrix.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, I wish I knew Shawshank was in 5th.  Even tho this is very tough competition (5 of my top 10 movies of all time) it is actually the best movie of all time.  Army of Darkness and Evil Dead 2 don't really count, they are just my favorites.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

Lamb said:


> As far as philosophical ideas presented in a mainstream action film, it is true _The Matrix_ is second to none (_12 Monkeys_ isn't really an action film, and Terry Gilliam would probably fuck me up the ass if I tried to express any deep philosophical meaning expressed in the film), but I would argue that _The Matrix_ collapses on itself by moving away from any anti-social political themes towards over the top action with pseudo-relgious overtones.
> 
> By far, _The Animatrix_ is the best thing released with in _The Matrix_ series.
> 
> Also, Keanu Reeves is a horrible actor (though I might have denied that if we were discussing the film _My Own Private Idaho_ which was the greatest piece of queer cinema released in the 1990's and _Philadelphia_ can lick its hairy Shakespearean nuts.)



i completely agree on  keanu being a shitty actor, although i did like him in point break (don't ask me why, i was young and liked action movies) & bill and ted. 

the matrix was by no means a perfect film, but the concepts it brought up and actualized in the film (as well as it could, anyway) are more than enough for me to regard it as one of the better films from that decade. in addition, the writing/directing was marvelously done, imo, since it kept me on the edge of my seat from start to finish -- i didn't even get annoyed by the cliche ending (at least not until the other films were introduced).



Ennoea said:


> Well your original post was about introducing bullet time, if we're talking about over using bullet time then obviously Matrix wins.
> 
> Oh god I sound like a hater, even though I love the original Matrix.



i was just trying to prove a point, even though i didn't correctly phrase my original statement (believe it or not i did watch those films over a decade ago), i was more or less trying to say that the matrix is widely recognized for its superior usage of bullet time.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i completely agree on  keanu being a shitty actor, although i did like him in point break (don't ask me why, i was young and liked action movies) & bill and ted.
> 
> the matrix was by no means a perfect film, but the concepts it brought up and actualized in the film (as well as it could, anyway) are more than enough for me to regard it as one of the better films from that decade. in addition, the writing/directing was marvelously done, imo, since it kept me on the edge of my seat from start to finish -- i didn't even get annoyed by the cliche ending (at least not until the other films were introduced).



Honestly, as much as I personally dislike _The Matrix_, I really can't deny its cultural impact. I might find it kind of silly, but if you were to do a study of "cult" films, _The Matrix_, by far, has the greatest, and that's probably more than enough to warrant it being considered a fierce contender for best film of the 90s.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> And now you spelt "wrong" wrong.





Chee said:


> lol, Masa. You dork.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked the Matrix back when it was known as The Invisibles


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2010)

Pulp Fiction, Fight Club, Twelve Monkeys, and Terminator 2.

I recognize Shawshank Redemption as a superior film.  But I have seen it a million times and am sort of bored with it lately.  (Not really a fair criticism, but it's a matter of personal preference).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

You take it back, Gooba. You take it back on whatever horse you road out of Hell on. Army of Darkness > Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2010)

The Matrix, Terminator, Pulp Fiction, and Fight Club


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 14, 2010)

The Matrix & terminator 2 ? Even though i don't like them that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

(? '.' ?)~ said:


> The Matrix & terminator 2 ? Even though i don't like them that much.


 You're everything that's wrong with this competition.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2010)

I feel like _Terminator 2_ is a horrible film.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

> The Matrix & terminator 2 ? Even though i don't like them that much.



Then don't vote for them.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption is not in the top 4? What da hell? Terminator 2 isn't that good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Neither is Pulp Fiction, but it's popular as hell.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, this poll is all about popularity, isn't it? And I didn't know Terminator 2 was ever more popular than Shawshank Redemption. I mean, Shawshank Redemption is the #1 film of all time on imdb for crying out loud. How could it be ranked 5th in a poll of only 8 films?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2010)

> I mean, Shawshank Redemption is the #1 film of all time on imdb for crying out loud



Really? I thought it was The Godfather?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Really? I thought it was The Godfather?



Nope; _Shawshank_. Though _Godfather_ is number 2 and has been in front a few times.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Well, this poll is all about popularity, isn't it? And I didn't know Terminator 2 was ever more popular than Shawshank Redemption. I mean, Shawshank Redemption is the #1 film of all time on imdb for crying out loud. How could it be ranked 5th in a poll of only 8 films?



Those people on imdb have no fucking idea what they're doing


----------



## ez (Apr 14, 2010)

i like the undeserved sense of superiority i'm seeing in this thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Damn straight. Those fanboys and girls should see the butt rape scenes in Shawshank Redemption and Pulp Fiction to help them grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't vote for Shawshank.  Of course it has been years since I saw it last so my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted for The Matrix because it was the first one on the list.

I'm no conformist I DO WAT I WANT!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Right. In a perfect world, Dances with Wolves would've been no. 1.
> 
> Oh wait, does it sound awfully like I'm lobbying?



I've never even heard of a movie by that name, so I'd say no.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 14, 2010)

Only poll that gets four votes of me: The Matrix, T2, Fight Club and 12 Monkeys.

Pulp Fiction would be in my top ten but not top league. Reservoir Dogs would be in top 20 or something. 

About Shawshank Redemption, well I read the book (in which it's only one of the stories) when I was 10 or something, and absolutely loved it. Then I read the book again a few times over the course of the next decade. Then a couple of years ago I finally saw the movie. Therefore it meant not that much anymore for me. It was very well done, it was the perfect image of what I had in mind. But the book remains better for me. So this movie is somewhere below in my top 20.

I'm not going to say anything about Clercks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted for Shawshank.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2010)

I voted for Fight Club, and others


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2010)

Pulp Fiction and Shawshank Redemption are two of the best movies of ALL TIME.  Why they aren't dominating is beyond me.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't vote for Shawshank.  Of course it has been years since I saw it last so my memory is a little fuzzy.



And you voted for Terminator 2. 

You're part of the sample group all along. Where did your sense of superiority come from? 




Grrblt said:


> I've never even heard of a movie by that name, so I'd say no.



I've seen your list of nominees. I think you'd love Dances with Wolves. It's the Oscar Best Picture in 1991 and Kevin Costner won the Best Director. It's a stunningly beautiful and inevitably sad story about the encounter between Native Americans and the white settlers. You should see it.


----------



## darkangelcel (Apr 14, 2010)

Between the Matrix and T2
BOTH ARE AWESOME!!


----------



## Gooba (Apr 14, 2010)

If these ones were split up among the other 7 groups all of them would have moved on pretty easily.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

Probably because this is cat. 1 and they're the first 8 films nominated.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, I thought he randomized the list and it just happened to end up this way.  I guess that makes it make sense, but I think that it might have been a flawed way to set it up.  This group should have naturally filtered into the final 8 or so.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 15, 2010)

So where the fuck is Schindler's List 

I'm lost !


----------



## Trism (Apr 15, 2010)

The Shawshank Redemption
The Matrix
Pulp Fiction


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Oh, I thought he randomized the list and it just happened to end up this way.  I guess that makes it make sense, but I think that it might have been a flawed way to set it up.  This group should have naturally filtered into the final 8 or so.



This was as random a way to start it as any. If I tried mixing them up the way you're suggesting, it would have been a bit more bias since yes, I think these films deserve to make it through, but setting the voting up to reflect that- pure randomising might have gotten the same results- is unfair to the other films. That and I'm lazy.


Plus, let's face it, if _Shawsank_ is losing to films like _T2, Fight Club_ and _The Matrix_ at this stage, the NF voters probably were'nt going to let it win later on anyway, even if it deserved to. Not to mention there are people in this thread who inexplicably think it deserved to win but chose not to vote for it anyway, for God knows what reason. 



Deer_Hunter_ said:


> So where the fuck is Schindler's List
> 
> I'm lost !



Category 4. There are 3 other threads up, and 4 more forthcoming. _Schindlers List_ is already winning.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Alright. This poll will close in about 7 hours. Shawshank needs just 4 to tie, 5 to pass on. I feel bad for _Fight Club_ but dammit, Andy Dufresne did crawl through 500 yards of shit smelling foulness we can't even imagine to come 5th place and be knocked out in the first round!


----------



## Gooba (Apr 15, 2010)

> This was as random a way to start it as any. If I tried mixing them up the way you're suggesting, it would have been a bit more bias since yes, I think these films deserve to make it through, but setting the voting up to reflect that- pure randomising might have gotten the same results- is unfair to the other films. That and I'm lazy.
> 
> 
> Plus, let's face it, if Shawsank is losing to films like T2, Fight Club and The Matrix at this stage, the NF voters probably were'nt going to let it win later on anyway, even if it deserved to. Not to mention there are people in this thread who inexplicably think it deserved to win but chose not to vote for it anyway, for God knows what reason.


I agree with the second paragraph, but not the first.  Doing it this way means the ones that got nominated the fastest, and thus are the best, are going to all be together.  Random is always perfectly fair.  However, no matter how you do it shouldn't affect the final winner, it just means that the ones in the quarter-finals aren't really the best 8.  We all have to remember that, and mourn the passing of the 2 best movies of the decade (AoD and Shawshank).


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, it's a better explanation than it was half-eleven at night and I was too tired and lazy to try to randomise the list properly, or that it took days for people to nominate enough films and even then I ad to pick the last 12 myself to get things moving. Damn it man, I'm only human!

Plus, I don't agree that the ones that got nominated first are neccesarily the best. Films like _Goodfellas_ and _Schindlers List_ I'd say are stronger than all of the films that are winning here, as is Shawshank itself which was nominated early but is losing. The ones that were nominated first were 1) the most popular, and 2) just the ones that were nominated first. It depended more on who voted first than on which films were the best. _The Matrix_ probably got more nominations than any other film, but that does'nt mean it's the best and even now it's not in the lead.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

YOU BASTARDS! YOU SCREWED IT UP!

DAMN YOU! DAMN YOU ALL TO HELL!


----------

